# Tai Ji/Tai Chi in Maryland



## Dave Fulton (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm looking for Tai Ji/Tai Chi teachers in Maryland.  

I live in Frederick and work in downtown Washington, DC, so places somewhere in between the two would be ideal.  I am interested in all aspects, including the martial applications.  I am not so concerned about style as I am that I learn from someone with a verifiable lineage, who is knowledgeable of all aspects.

One group that I came across however is: Mike Basdavanos of the American Yangjia Michuan Taijiquan Association under Wang Yen-nien.  If anyone knows anything about this group, please advise. 

Thank you for your assistance.

Dave Fulton


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jan 17, 2003)

There's a White Birch school nearby.  They teach Yang Style and definitely teach applications.  They're at 2205C Bel Air Road Fallston, Maryland 21047.  You can contact Sifu Raymon Martinez at  (410) 877-9291, sifu@hmgongfu.com, www.hmgongfu.com.

WhiteBirch


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2003)

How's the Tai Chi going?


----------

